# kazaa auslastung



## FreeZee (12. Januar 2003)

holla, ich habe ein problem mit kazaa! wenn ich es anschalte lastet es mein system total aus nicht nur beim laden, sondern auch die ganze zeit wenn es läuft! weiß jemand wie cih das wieder hin bekomme?


----------



## El_Schubi (12. Januar 2003)

schau dir doch mal das an:

Kazaa-Nutzer bekommen Rechnung - oder Verfahren an den Hals 

Irgendwann kriegen wir euch!
In Dänemark hat ein Bündnis gegen Raubkopierer, die Anti Pirat Gruppen (APG), die Anbieter von MP3-Files auf der Tauschbörse Kazaa mit saftigen Rechnungen zur Kasse gebeten. In den vergangenen Tagen gingen bei den rund 150 Betroffenen Briefe ein, in denen bis zu 14 000 Euro verlangt werden.

Sie sollen unrechtmäßig unheberrechtlich geschützte Inhalte heruntergeladen und weiter verbreitet haben. Für eine Musik-CD veranschlagt APG 16 Euro, für jeden Spielfilm gleich einmal 60 Euro. Bei sofortiger Zahlung werde auf die Hälfte der Gesamtsumme verzichtet, heißt es - andernfalls werde man die Beschuldigten verklagen. Die Inhalte müssten sofort gelöscht werden, so die Forderung.

APG hatte zunächst die Peer-to-Peer-Plattformen Kazaa und E-Donkey nach dänischen IP-Adressen durchforstet. Vor Gericht konnte die Industrievereinigung dann durchsetzen, dass die Internet-Serviceprovider Namen und Adressen der jeweiligen Nutzer offen legen muss. Als Beweismittel wurden dabei Screenshots der Client-Oberfläche anerkannt.

Kritiker meinen allerdings, dass dies wenig stichhaltig sei. Denn zum einen sei nicht erwiesen, dass es sich bei den so bezeichneten Dateien tatsächlich um die fraglichen Inhalte handle und nicht etwa um falsch etikettierte Files. Zum anderen könne nicht belegt werden, wer denn nun tatsächlich den PC in dieser Weise verwendet hat. Schließlich könne man keine vierköpfige Familie in Sippenhaft nehmen.


----------



## Paule (13. Januar 2003)

lol , wenn die das in deutschland auch so machen , sitzt bald halb deutschland im knast ^^


----------



## Tim C. (19. Januar 2003)

keine ahnung woran es liegt, sry, aber mein tip im rahmen von el_schubis posting:

Wenn du weiterhin mp3's ziehen willst(was natürlich nicht zu begrüßen oder sogar fördern ist | ist klar ne ?) dann steig auf ne andere software um. Da jeder Hirni mittlerweile Kazaa am laufen hat, werden die Kazaa User die ersten sein, die dran glauben müssen, mit den eDonkey Usern zusammen.


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von FreeZee _
> *holla, ich habe ein problem mit kazaa! wenn ich es anschalte lastet es mein system total aus nicht nur beim laden, sondern auch die ganze zeit wenn es läuft! weiß jemand wie cih das wieder hin bekomme? *



kazaa aus.
oder gibt nicht so viele datein frei, um so mehr du
frei gibts, um so mehr wird gesaugt von dir,
was dein system in die knie ziehen kann.


----------



## Friedrich Engels (26. Januar 2003)

ich würds mal mit kazaa lite versuchen wenns denn unbedingt kazaa sein muss, das läuft stabiler und hat keine spyware drin...
kazaa ist eh nicht mehr was es mal war hat den support für linux aufgegeben und es gibt zu viele viren und fakes... :[
wie wärs mit WinMX? das ist eh der beste file sharing client, nette leute keine spyware...ich hoffe das bleibt auch so

naja, ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.. 


-F.


----------



## sam (26. Januar 2003)

winmx ist spitze und man findet auch 
ausgefallene sachen, aber da gab es auch 
nen haufen fakes...


----------



## CrocodileHunter (26. Februar 2003)

*kazaa*

Hallo, 

ich würde Dir empfehlen entweder Emule oder Edonkey zu nehmen, um Filme, Musik, Software und E-Books zu laden. Denn Kazaa schmeißt soviel Dreck in die Registry und spioniert aus. Und die Suchfunktionen bei beiden sind enorm groß. 

Croc


----------

